# Find Last Value not a 0, text or blank for each individual, in list of people



## Clankie1 (Dec 22, 2022)

Hi 
I have a long list of names (with multiple entries for each name), I would like to known the last valid entry for a each individual, Columns A & B are a subset of the data, and columns E & F are the result I am trying to achieve
Many Thanks


----------



## Fluff (Dec 22, 2022)

How about
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=TAKE(FILTER($B$2:$B$1000,($A$2:$A$1000=E2)*(ISNUMBER($B$2:$B$1000))*($B$2:$B$1000<>0)),-1)
```


----------



## Clankie1 (Dec 22, 2022)

Fluff said:


> How about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I dont appear to have the TAKE function, so that solution doesn't work for me, sorry


----------



## Fluff (Dec 22, 2022)

Ok, how about
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=LET(x,FILTER($B$2:$B$1000,($A$2:$A$1000=E2)*(ISNUMBER($B$2:$B$1000))*($B$2:$B$1000<>0)), INDEX(x,ROWS(x)))
```


----------



## Clankie1 (Dec 22, 2022)

Fluff said:


> =LET(x,FILTER($B$2:$B$1000,($A$2:$A$1000=E2)*(ISNUMBER($B$2:$B$1000))*($B$2:$B$1000<>0)), INDEX(x,ROWS(x)))


That works fine, really appreciate your help, Thank you


----------



## Fluff (Dec 22, 2022)

You're welcome & thanks for the feedback.


----------

